# Just what IS the happy dance?



## Troopermk2 (Aug 28, 2017)

So i just fed my juvie A.Geniculata and she has started doing the fabled "Happy dance", and i was wondering what this little "dance" means? There are plenty of videos of it but none really explain why the Tarantula starts doing a little jig.

I suspect it has something to do with webbing as her little spinnerets are dancing aswell


----------



## Ellenantula (Aug 28, 2017)

For mine, it's standing on tippy-toes, with a feeder in it's mouth, turning in circles (and sometimes even accompanied with hog tying their feeder in a webbed cocoon for inventory control).

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## KezyGLA (Aug 28, 2017)

They lay a web mat down After catching prey.  This will help them hold prey while digesting if needed. Sometimes they use it to save leftovers for later.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Ellenantula (Aug 28, 2017)

If you put a drinking glass against enclosure wall, you may faintly hear T singing to their feeder, a little Rolling Stones "You will be mine, you will be mine, all mine
You will be mine, you will be mine, all mine…"

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## cold blood (Aug 28, 2017)

Its the process of how they turn a feeder into a bolus....cant do that without webbing.


----------



## viper69 (Aug 28, 2017)

Don't let anyone fool you here, I read their "responses". If you drop a waxworm in there, they'll tap dance till the cows come home. It's all a gimmick to get more food, manipulators they are!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Aug 29, 2017)

It is a ritual dance which must be completed after every kill to show appreciation to *The Goddess** for such bountiful meals.

* 0.1 _Pelinobius muticus_ PBUH (Peace Be Upon Her)

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 4 | Love 1


----------



## AshS (Aug 29, 2017)

My A. Genic has taken to waiting by his air holes for food,  Been feeding them mealworms for a couple of weeks to vary their diet so I poke a worm through an air hole and he'll grab it and pull it through, no "happy dance" though.  He runs across his enclosure climbs on top of his cork bark and eats there.  As soon as he is finished he comes back down and sits in front of the holes again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Ungoliant (Aug 29, 2017)

Troopermk2 said:


> Just what IS the happy dance?


_If you're happy and you know it, spin around!
If you're happy and you know it, spin around!
If you're happy and you know it, then your legs will surely show it.
If you're happy and you know it, spin around!

If you're happy and you know it, wrap your prey!
If you're happy and you know it, wrap your prey!
If you're happy and you know it, then your silk will surely show it.
If you're happy and you know it, wrap your prey!

If you're happy and you know it, mash it up!
If you're happy and you know it, mash it up!
If you're happy and you know it, then your fangs will surely show it.
If you're happy and you know it, mash it up!_

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 6 | Love 4


----------



## Troopermk2 (Aug 29, 2017)

I want this printed next to my enclosures now

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Swede Baboon (Aug 29, 2017)

Ellenantula said:


> If you put a drinking glass against enclosure wall, you may faintly hear T singing to their feeder, a little Rolling Stones "You will be mine, you will be mine, all mine
> You will be mine, you will be mine, all mine…"


Along with the echo of Gollum in the background slowly whispering "My Preeeeciouuuusss "

Reactions: Funny 4


----------

